# The amazing cucumber & it's health benefits



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

Cucumbers contain most of the vitamins you  need 
Every day, just one cucumber contains  Vitamin 
B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin  B5, Vitamin 
B6, Folic Acid, Vitamin C,  Calcium, Iron, 
Magnesium, Phosphorus,  Potassium and 
Zinc.

2. Feeling tired  in the afternoon, 
Put down the caffeinated  soda and pick up a 
Cucumber. Cucumbers are a  good source of B 
Vitamins and Carbohydrates  that can provide that 
Quick pick-me-up that  can last for 
Hours.

3. Tired of your  bathroom mirror 
Fogging up after a shower?  Try rubbing a 
Cucumber slice along the  mirror, it will 
Eliminate the fog and  provide a soothing, 
Spa-like  fragrance.

4. Are grubs and 
Slugs  ruining your planting beds? Place a few  
Slices in a small pie tin and your garden  will 
Be free of pests all season long. The  chemicals 
In the cucumber react with the  aluminium to give 
Off a scent undetectable to  humans but drive 
Garden pests crazy and make  them flee the 
Area.

5  Looking for a 
Fast and easy way to remove  cellulite before 
Going out or to the pool?  Try rubbing a slice or 
Two of cucumbers  along your problem area for a 
Few minutes,  the phytochemicals in the cucumber 
Cause the  collagen in your skin to tighten, 
Firming up  the outer layer and reducing the 
Visibility  of cellulite. Works great on wrinkles  
Too!!!

6.. Want to avoid a hangover  or 
Terrible headache? Eat a few cucumber  slices 
Before going to bed and wake up  refreshed and 
Headache free. Cucumbers  contain enough sugar, B 
Vitamins and  electrolytes to replenish essential  
Nutrients the body lost, keeping everything  in 
Equilibrium, avoiding both a hangover and  
Headache!!

7. Looking to fight off  that 
Afternoon or evening snacking binge?  Cucumbers 
Have been used for centuries and  often used by 
European trappers, traders and  explores for 
Quick meals to thwart starvation.

8. 
Have an important  meeting or job interview and 
You realize  that you don't have enough time to 
Polish  your shoes? Rub a freshly cut cucumber 
Over  the shoe, its chemicals will provide a 
Quick  and durable shine that not only looks 
Great  but also repels 
Water.


9.  Out of WD 
40 and need to fix a squeaky  hinge? Take a 
Cucumber slice and rub it  along the problematic 
Hinge, and voila, the  squeak is gone!

10. 
Stressed out and  don't have time for massage, 
Facial or visit  to the spa? Cut up an entire 
Cucumber and  place it in a boiling pot of water, 
The  chemicals and nutrients from the cucumber  
With react with the boiling water and be  
Released in the steam, creating a soothing,  
Relaxing aroma that has been shown the  reduce 
Stress in new mothers and college  students 
During final exams.

11. Just  finish a 
Business lunch and realize you  don't have gum or 
Mints? Take a slice of  cucumber and press it to 
The roof of your  mouth with your tongue for 30 
Seconds to  eliminate bad breath, the 
Phytochemcials  will kill the bacteria in your 
Mouth  responsible for causing bad  
Breath.

12. Looking for a 'green' way  to 
Clean your faucets, sinks or stainless  steel? 
Take a slice of cucumber and rub it  on the 
Surface you want to clean, not only  will it 
Remove years of tarnish and bring  back the 
Shine, but it won't leave streaks  and won't harm 
Your fingers or fingernails  while you 
Clean.


13.  Using a 
Pen and made a mistake? Take the  outside of the 
Cucumber and slowly use it to  erase the pen 
Writing, also works great on  crayons and markers 
That the kids have used  to decorate the 
Walls!!

Pass this  along to everybody you 
Know who is looking  for better and safer ways to 
Solve life's  everyday Problems..


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2013)

I knew I picked up those cucumbers at the store Friday for a reason ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Jillaroo! :thanks:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Sep 15, 2013)

Saw that the other day, but my cukes are done for the year.....


Don't know about the pest repellent, tho.   Slugs EAT cucumbers.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 15, 2013)

I love them, but they don't love me.  Had one w/o peeling it years ago and thought I was having a heart attack -- to the point of being driven to the hospital.  Tho the dr said he suspected the peeling caused it, I wouldn't dare eat one...and my loss, I know! I eat pickles in any way shape or form with no problems.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)




----------

